# Podcasting is up!



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2006)

I just uploaded Episode One of "The Truth" for my site www.dontlietokids.net. I have a lot to learn but I think this one is "fair". If you listen, cut me some slack because it's the first time I've ever done anything like this. I am learning the software as I go, and have never "broadcast" anything in my life.

Check it out here. (To download and save right click and save as)

The Truth


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 7, 2006)

Adam,
Kudos! it sounded well put together. I didn't listen all the way through, but what I did listen to was good. You did'nt sound nervous or anxious......


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2006)

Articulate and easy to understand. Great balance of facts and stories/illustrations. No, "uhhhhh's" or "um's". Well organized. Adam, you are a mighty fine speaker. For a maiden voyage I thought that was a wonderful presentation. You have some real communication skills. God bless you future efforts.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the critique men! I appreciate it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2006)

FYI for any others wiling to give it a listen, this premeir show is only 13 minutes long.


----------

